# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [HD465] Bonjour

## HD465

Etant nouveau ici, je me permets d'abord de vous dire bonjour. 

Merci d'avance pour tout.

Jean-Philippe

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Bonjour, bienvenue sur les forums de developpez  ::): 

P.S.: Tu as un beau prnom ::P:

----------


## HD465

je te rends ta politesse... toi aussi ::P:

----------


## Bovino

> Etant nouveau ici, je me permets d'abord de vous dire bonjour.


Trs bonne initiative  ::ccool:: 

Bienvenue parmi nous  :;):

----------

